# Thinking about giving up.......



## SawDog (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I posted a few time when I got Sawyer, and haven't posted since. Regretablly, I'm 90% sure Im ready to offer him for sale. If/when I do, you all will have first chance. I live in central Nebraska on the interstate if someone wants to pick him up. He turned 2 on 9-25. My work hours are not the best and being single he's a serious hamper on my social life. I would like to have him go to a Vizsla lover and I surely would not take him to a shelter. What is he worth I guess is my question. Also, should I post on for sale board?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm pretty positive this forum doesn't have a "sale board." Have you considered surrendering Sawyer to a local Vizsla Rescue? The poor dog has already gone to two different homes. You won't get any money for him from a rescue, but you'll give him a good chance of finding the right home. He has had bad enough luck not finding the right family so far, a rescue would likely do a good job of placing him.

You want to know what he's worth? You can't put a price in it.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah... the for sale board is for collars and coats, etc. Things that aren't living creatures with feelings. 


Try the Iowa/Nebraska Rescue http://iowavizslarescue.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

although I regret that your circumstances dictate that you feel you need to give Sawyer up, I applaud the fact that your big enough to do so. Respect. I'm stumped as to how forum should proceed in this. My feeling is that I should lock the thread and that members that are willing to take sawyer on should pm you. I think that's what I'll do.


----------

